# Importing a vehicle to NZ from South Africa



## Meintjes (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi All. 
Where can I find info on the process to take my vehicle with us to NZ.
It's an older model vehicle that I don't see available for sale or that it was ever available there however there were other vehicles with the same engine so there would be spares if needed.

If someone has done something like that could you please point me to a transport company who can assist with quotes.

Thanks


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Talk to https://www.aa.co.nz/ and maybe https://www.nzta.govt.nz/.
The AA can surely give you advice on the whole process.


----------



## Meintjes (Feb 12, 2018)

Will have a look thank you. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

